# Pico Squeeze (BF Mod) & Coral RDA Kit



## Sir Vape (26/9/16)

View attachment 69204




The Pico Squeeze(Squonk) with the Coral is a new skillfully designed e-cigarette kit by Eleaf in a compact package, which is powered by a replaceable 18650 cell and simple to use. This kit mainly features a reimagined Squonk system and a bottom-fed rebuildable drip atomizer that the coils inside can be saturated conveniently by squeezing the bottle to let e-liquid in. The refillable Squonk bottle can hold an ultra large amount of e-liquid, extending the time between refills. Simple, compact, and sustainable, that’s the Pico Squeeze with the Coral.

22mm Bottom Fed RDA's are compatible with the Pico Squeeze

*Parameters:*
Size: 46mm x23mm x 102.5mm
Thread type: 510 thread
Output wattage: 50W max
Resistance range: 0.15ohm-3.5ohm
Color: black, white, silver
*
Features:*
Detachable Structure for Easy Cleaning
A Reimagined Squonk System
Rebuildable & Reuseable for DIY
A Refillable Squonk Bottle of 6.5ml Capacity
Adjustable Airflow
Replaceable 18650 Cell

*Includes:*
1 x Pico Squeeze (without cell)
1 x Coral Atomizer
2 x Clapton Coils
1 x Pure Cotton
1 x 6.5ml Squeeze Bottle
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-pico-squeeze-coral-rda

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (26/9/16)

Another sqounker, yeah, the more the merrier.
Great price too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dastrix550 (28/9/16)

Actually really impressed with this, thought I might have some buyers remorse, but not at all. Great little device or what it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

